# Where do you get your sinkers



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there anywhere in Fargo that sells the flat no roll sinkers? Or maybe everyone was out when I was looking.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Fargo Bait Shop??


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.atoztackleshop.com/

This place is really reasonable and located in Grand Forks.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks I will check out the bait shop, Grand Forks isnt in the path between work and the river, but I will stop by if I am ever up there, it looks like their prices are reasonable.

Anyone make their own sinkers? I thought about it but it seemed like a pain to have to do it yourself, plus I could buy a whole lot of them for the price of the melting pot and mold before I would break even.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I make my own no-rolls. Its pretty simple. I bought a Do-It mold and use an old gas stove I have for camping. I bought a small cast iron skillet from Home of Economy that I used to melt the lead. Some guys on here will attest, I've pretty much paid for the materials...and then some. If you need any pointers, let me know. It seems intimidating at first, but once you've made a couple you'll get the hang of it real quick. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My neighbor makes his own no roll sinkers. He has 5 galloon pails of them on hand. He lets me take them as I need them. It's pretty sweet!


----------

